# April Throwdown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Apr 3, 2012)

There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has Cheese in it.

The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.



Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on May 1 2012. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]

Code Word: *Fresh*

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## roller (Apr 3, 2012)

Jan 6 2012   ???????


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 3, 2012)

Roller said:


> Jan 6 2012   ???????


Guess I'll have to get out the DeLorean and put some cheese in the Flux Capacitor.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 3, 2012)

Its corrected. Thanks for spotting it.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 3, 2012)

Everyone say cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.....................


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Gonna have to put my brain to work.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmm....

Thinking... Thinking... Thinking...


:biggrin:


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 3, 2012)

MMMMmmmmmmmm...........................Cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    ................I'm in!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 3, 2012)

CHEEESE! ha we're sure going to see recipes from all over the globe here!

Does anyone else think the multi-plate rule just leads to people making as many entries as they can? One of these times someone's going to go to a Buffet and get one of everything and take a picture!

I feel it's harder to correctly judge and vote on a one plate entry vs a 7 plate entry. Especially since we can't taste em!

Thanks for putting another throwdown together!


----------



## sprky (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool hope I get some time to throw an entry in.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 3, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> CHEEESE! ha we're sure going to see recipes from all over the globe here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree!

That became a problem on another forum, people with lots of time on their hands and money to burn whomped other people by creating a load of dishes. It was extremely unfair. Many stopped participating. It wasn't fun anymore.
Folks were just throwing out a ton of stuff and hoping something would stick.
It became more a blow-out, than a throwdown!

Bad deal!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys 

I have been judging for a while and I will tell you 1 pic is hard to get several plates presented properly - so a single plate is just as attractive as multiple plates. 

Go find your dish and bring it - not sure if I am judging this month or not - might even enter if I have the time


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Apr 4, 2012)

Game on, I know what I am making.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Everyone say cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.....................




_*Cracked Me UP!*_


----------



## eman (Apr 4, 2012)

i know what i'm making and it will be one dish.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmmm.....I keep saying next time I will get in.........Cheese is kind of stumping me???


----------



## h2osmoke (Apr 4, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I agree!
> That became a problem on another forum, people with lots of time on their hands and money to burn whomped other people by creating a load of dishes. It was extremely unfair. Many stopped participating. It wasn't fun anymore.
> Folks were just throwing out a ton of stuff and hoping something would stick.
> It became more a blow-out, than a throwdown!
> Bad deal!




Party Pooper!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 5, 2012)

:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## alelover (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## sound1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.....this could be good


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 6, 2012)

Question: So we're back to rule # 1. ..."must be smoked in a prominent manner"... 

That means any one element needs to be smoked, right?  So if I was making a burrito, and I had smoked cheese in it, that would be sufficient? Just making sure, I'm a newbie to the TD's.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually now I curious too. After the last one I'm not sure...Whole deal Smoked or just components?...JJ


----------



## puddy (Apr 6, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 6, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Question: So we're back to rule # 1. ..."must be smoked in a prominent manner"...
> 
> That means any one element needs to be smoked, right?  So if I was making a burrito, and I had smoked cheese in it, that would be sufficient? Just making sure, I'm a newbie to the TD's.



The dish needs to be a smoked dish and have cheese in it somehow. Or you can take some smoked cheese and make a dish with it. Basically as long as something is smoked and you have cheese in it you are ok.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Any idea what the Prizes will be this month?...JJ


----------



## akfan (Apr 7, 2012)

Good Evening easter bunnies!!! Just playing with cheese today and finished up. Did quite a mix wanted to share and get your ideas....I took English Coastal Cheddar and wrapped it in Bacon overnight then placed on cheese during the smoking, I made a mix of honey and whiskey and put to pieces of sharp cheddar into a baggie with the cheese to soak overnight before I smoked, I poured maple over Gouda for another, and also made a spice rub and rubbed into the cheese...( mostly garlic, onion, maple sugar, paprika, chili powder)....and then of course a rack with plain ol' cherry/apple wood smoke!!! my fav!!!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice looking cheese AKfan and Welcome to SMF......... How about swinging over to roll call and introducing youself so we can give you a proper welcome. After you can start a new thread in the cheese forum and show off your fine looking cheese.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## jtnf (Apr 9, 2012)

OH I AM SO IN.

I've missed a few, but the timing is fortuitous this time!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 23, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Any idea what the Prizes will be this month?...JJ


I'm curious as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a A-Maze-N Smoker Package. Still working on the second prize.


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump....tick tock....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up the stuff I need today for my entry, I hope all goes well.
Good luck everybody!



~Martin


----------



## moikel (Apr 30, 2012)

I am in I think
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,time zone difference not helping. Can somebody let me know that my entry landed?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ill confirm tonight that I have everyone's entry.


----------



## bigfish98 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see what everyone has come up with!


----------

